# What happens to those that never hear the Gospel?



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 26, 2009)

This is an article taken from Shepherd's Fellowship a ministry associated with Grace to You (John MacArthur),I needed some answers about this very topic,as I have a brother that believes that a person can be saved apart from a Sovereign Work of God and by means of God revealed through nature,and using Romans 1+2 to prove his theories,which fall flat on their face once the Biblical evidence is examined

I thought this article was well done and I believe this is a very important matter to have your Doctrine square up with


https://www.shepherdsfellowship.org/Comments.aspx?Post=4283


----------



## Herald (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian,

I read some of that article and it is mostly spot on. God is not obligated to assure that all men hear the gospel. Grace being what it is, it is dispensed according to God's good pleasure, without prior consult of the one receiving it. That God chooses to save some is, itself, humbling.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, at least it came right to the bottom line up front.

I think people that wonder if a man can be saved apart from Christ and His righteousness need more than convincing that the theoretical native in Africa can be saved apart from the Gospel.

They need the Gospel explained to _them_ again because I really think the question is more a symptom of a problem of not appreciating the condemnation of being in Adam and the consequent need to be in Christ.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> Brian,
> 
> I read some of that article and it is mostly spot on. God is not obligated to assure that all men hear the gospel. Grace being what it is, it is dispensed according to God's good pleasure, without prior consult of the one receiving it. That God chooses to save some is, itself, humbling.



Thank you Brother,Yes it does seems solid and I hope the meeting with my Brother this week will persuade him of the Truth


----------



## William Price (Jul 26, 2009)

People do not go to Hell because they have not heard the Gospel. They go to hell because their nature is corrupt, they love their sin, and hate God. If God chooses to save someone, He will do so, no questions asked.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 26, 2009)

That God sends out his church MT.28/ and many have paid with their lives to bring the gospel to a perishing world, the idea of salvation apart from a sovereign work is wrong in that it essentially denies the fall put man in a condition of spiritual death. He was not just wounded, but all die in Adam1Cor15:22. Jesus held out the blood of the prophets against the evil generation of unbelievers in His time on earth,Mt 23.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 26, 2009)

William Price said:


> People do not go to Hell because they have not heard the Gospel. They go to hell because their nature is corrupt, they love their sin, and hate God. If God chooses to save someone, He will do so, no questions asked.



True,However I was looking for and found within this article and within God's Word is How God uses the Gospel as part of the means to bring about Salvation,My brother was trying to use Romans 1+2 as proof texts that because God writes His law upon everyones heart and they are without excuse,that because of that he said that God would reveal the Gospel to everyone in the same manner through Romans 1+2 "law written upon hearts" and general revelation Psalm 19-"The Heavens declare the Glory of God and the firmament shows His handiwork"-and no mention was made of the Gospel as part of the means God uses and is vital for this to be accomplished


----------



## Roldan (Jul 26, 2009)

Romans 1 actually teaches that these individuals who have never heard of the Son are guilty of rejecting the Father who has revealed Himself through creation and worship and elevate the creation instead of the Creator. On top of the fact that are all under the condemnation of sin.

*Romans 1:18-23*

"18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. 21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools, 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and creeping things."

"25 because they exchanged the truth about God for a lie and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever! Amen."


R.c. Sproul has a great video on this called "What about the INNOCENT Native Americans who never heard the gospel". This is a common question and Sproul through exegesis of Roman 1 proves that there is NO INNOCENT anyone.


----------

